# afraid of new dogfood



## saraandginger (Sep 7, 2012)

Our vizsla is 18 months and we have been trying to find the best dog food for her, so she is used to getting a new colored bag of food, but we got a purple one (Taste of the Wild with lamb) and she is terrified of the bag, and the food itself. I didn't notice any weird smell to it, and she's always been over eager to eat her food, and we dish it out in a meal every day so it's not like she has endless access to it. Any ideas as to why she's afraid?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would trust her instincts!! 
We suffered the consequences back when the dog foods were tainted... our Weimy ( who is a food a holic) would not eat her food... We should have paid attention to her!!!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have heard of dogs being afraid of the smell of lamb ( maybe hits too close to home!). My sister's friends has an Akita. Last year they had some lamb for dinner and tried to give her a little, and she freaked out and his under the bed for 2 days no bathroom/ eat/ drink....


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's weird. I hadn't heard that Milesmom. I know of some folks in the UK who feed raw lamb bones all the time. It's way too pricey on this side of the pond for me to try it out, but I'd be curious to see the reaction.


----------



## saraandginger (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I am not sure if it's the food itself because she's eating what I've sprinkled into her dish so far, but she is definitely scared of the bag still. Maybe it's the color purple? She's never refused food before so that's why I was so worried yesterday.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Can you try rubbing some peanut butter on the outside of the bag to encourage her to approach it? I would sit down next to the bag and touch it as well, encouraging (but not forcing) her to come to it at her own pace. Praise the heck out of her as she approaches it. Our girl occasionally gets freaked out by something new in the house and we just go to it, touch whatever it is and encourage her to check it out (we use the phrase "go see").


----------

